# Super Glue problems.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I use super-glue a fair amount in my model building..
but its really annoying, because I buy a brand-new bottle once or twice a year,
use maybe 5 to 10 drops, then throw it away 6 months later, with 99% of the glue still in the bottle,
because the tube is glued shut and the remaining glue inside has become semi-solid, very thick and useless..

I generally use:








mainly because its the only brand they carry at my one remaining local hobby shop..

Seems like someone could have solved this problem by now..
I dont expect it last for 10 years without drying out, but not even lasting 6 months seems ridiculous..
anyone have any superglue brands they would recommend? that can actually be used
for more than a few months?

thanks,
Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Keep it your refridgerator between uses. 
All brands I have seen do that. 

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot

I've always kept mine in a glass jar with a screw cap on it and a desiccant (silica gel pack) in the jar when not in use, since it's moisture that causes the glue to cure and set.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine lasts a long time when I remember to cap it. The Zap-a-gap wick-tips are nice because the hole is so small the CA dries up and acts to seal the bottle at the tip. The hardened bit is so small it comes right off on the next application.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Best brand is Zap period. ( Unless gluing foam in which the best is UFO) This statement is based on actual testing conducted while employeed at Hobbico. As to shelf life, they can make it anything at all with preservatives but it negativly affects cure time and bond strength. Hence the glues that work the best dry up the fastest. Freezer is the longest lasting solution. 

Dave


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

My last bottle of ZAP is going on 2-years old and it still has plenty of life left in it!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had great luck with the super glue from Hobby Lobby. It's the yellow label 'Extreme Power Thick'. I usually lose the cap, but the glue is good for a long time.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

great suggestions! thanks everyone.. 
I will look for "zap"..and keep it in the fridge! (never heard that before!) 
thanks, 
Scot


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Scot, 
I keep my super glue in the freezer. Lasts even longer than in the fridge. I buy the biggest bottle the hobby store sells and once it's opened it stays in the freezer. It's been open for over 5+ years and it still stays good every time I need to use it. 

Craig


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, I can usually get it to flow by sticking a straight pin down the neck to open the hole. Usually, the plug isn't that thick. You might try several other things, keep the lid on except when actually applying the CA (even if you are going to apply more shortly) and when you are finished for the session, hold the bottle upright and gently squeeze, this should clear the tip, wipe the tip, then let go, the air refilling the bottle will further clear the tip. Make sure there isn't any liquid in the cap before you cap the bottle. Storing it upright may also help. Chuck


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Like other have said, I've been keeping CA both zap and and the the cheap stuff in metal tubes in the fringe for many years (at least 8 or 10 years) I have yet to any dry up...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Instead of using a pin to push the solid plug into the glue, I like to drill the tip using an 0.032 drill bit. My feeling is the plug can act as a catalyst and set it off.... 

John


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I will also quickly confirm I have very good success with storing mine in the fridge. Absolutely getting years that way.


----------



## Mk (Jan 7, 2013)

There is Q-bond. My dad bought it about two months ago and the one is neerly empty and still hasn't solidfied (wasn't in the fridge either)


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks again everyone! great ideas!  

For those of you that keep it in the freezer, does it actually "freeze" and require thawing out before you use it? 
or does it stay liquid, but just really cold? 

and for the fridge or freezer, how long do you let it warm up before you use it? 
thanks, 
Scot


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I just buy small bottles. My fridge is nowhere near my workshop, so ferrying glue up and down to the shop whenever needed isn't gonna happen. I don't use a ton of the stuff, but I use it faster than it goes "bad" if I stick to the 1-ounce bottles. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Scot, doesn't take long in my hot little hands ... I don't freeze, for me the cold lessens the humidity. 
Water vapor sets off the cure, that's one thing human breath help accelerate! 
Sometimes if things won't stick, try dampening one side. Don't over do it and get wet, just a trace. 

John


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 07 Jun 2013 10:25 AM 
thanks again everyone! great ideas!  

For those of you that keep it in the freezer, does it actually "freeze" and require thawing out before you use it? 
or does it stay liquid, but just really cold? 

and for the fridge or freezer, how long do you let it warm up before you use it? 
thanks, 
Scot 
Scot, 

It doesn't actually freeze in the freezer. It stays nice and cold but completely liquid. I pull it out 5-10 seconds before I use it (or when ever I grab my supplies). The workability it just fine right out of the freezer. I've even forgotten to put it away after I'm done and let it sit out overnight, and then put the glue back in the freezer and it has no adverse affects. The fridge or the freezer is just keeping the moisture content down in the glue I believe.

Craig


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 07 Jun 2013 11:24 AM 
I just buy small bottles. My fridge is nowhere near my workshop, so ferrying glue up and down to the shop whenever needed isn't gonna happen. I don't use a ton of the stuff, but I use it faster than it goes "bad" if I stick to the 1-ounce bottles. 

Later, 

K 
Kevin,

My fridge has never been near the workshop either. I just grab it as I'm heading down to the shop, and then when I'm done for the day/evening I grab the bottle and stick it back in the freezer... The nice thing about storing it in the freezer/fridge is you can buy the big bottles and you don't have to worry about it going bad. Normally the big bottles are cheaper per oz than the small bottles.
Super glue works great for minor cuts as well









Craig


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, 
Again, like others have said no need to warm it, just use it cold, works just fine......


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Great info. Thanks guys
Just put my two bottles in the fridge

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------

